
Tell HN: Just keep building cool things - justbuildit
I don&#x27;t know about you, but it feels like Coronavirus is becoming all-consuming. Between the anxiety caused by the shutdowns and panic buying around us, to direct fears of the virus and its potential impact on our health and population, to refreshing the John Hopkins map or reading the myriad of articles on HN or Reddit about it, to watching your stocks&#x2F;savings plummet - it&#x27;s easy to get caught up in it.<p>The truth is, beyond sharing the most poignant articles with our friends and encouraging (and practicing) self-isolation, we can&#x27;t really do anything about it directly (unless you&#x27;re in healthcare, obviously). That&#x27;s not meant to be defeatist, but recognize that this situation isn&#x27;t asking for much of you or me - just minimize&#x2F;eliminate public outings, and wash your hands.<p>So what can we do? JUST KEEP BUILDING STUFF!<p>While we&#x27;re all quarantined at home anyway, stop scrolling through all the fear mongering and just get back to writing code. Finish that side project, launch that blog, learn something new. Focus on what you can do.<p>And, some of that might even turn into something bigger after the chaos settles - a better job from the exposure or new learnings, a startup that buds from a side project, a promotion at work from what you shipped in the meantime. All of which are good for you, _and_ good for a recovering economy that will be in dire need of any help it can get over the next little while.<p>We as developers&#x2F;designers&#x2F;hustlers&#x2F;hackers&#x2F;whatever-you-call-yourself-in-tech are incredibly fortunate that we can be hugely productive while isolated at home. We don&#x27;t (usually) need to go into a special facility needing expensive equipment or support staff or infrastructure to work. We can produce a ton of value from nothing but some gibberish written on a screen and connections made online.<p>Take advantage of that: it&#x27;ll be less excruciating and anxiety-inducing than following the media frenzy on this.
======
photawe
Yeah, for sure, coding/hacking away is waaay better! Just stay in-doors, and
code/learn/research!

